# High Golf



## baddfrog0221 (Jun 26, 2013)

Just wanted to throw a topic out there and see if anyone else responds. I love to get high and play golf.

I have been a golfer since I was about seven years old, and a pot smoker since seventeen. Lately I have found that it is extremely beneficial to my golf game, if I light up a pipe before going. Weed helps me relax my mind, muscles, and tension. I feel like, while high, I can easily visualize shots over bunkers, under trees, and to the hole.

A lot of people drink while golfing. I like to partake in drunk golfing a well, but it never works out well. I loose coordination, ambition, and sensation. I feel like drinking while golfing is fund with friends and more acceptable, but not as fun or beneficial as smoking while golfing.

I wish it was more acceptable to light up a pipe or a J on the course. I don't want the republican foursome behind me to turn me in for chilling out on the course. Just wondering if anyone else prefers high golfing.

Cheers!


----------



## Constiello (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol right on dude, stoner golfers!

I work at a golf course restaurant, which is apart of and essentially the main building of management for the golf course itself

Alot of golfers come eat our food n what not after the course.
as you stated, they fuggin' love to drink. Especially the small leagues that come in almost weekly.

I wish I had a low tolerance to enjoy golf completely high, not like virgin lungs noob but high enough to get into the zone for the swing.

Anywhoozles, when I finally try out my work's course I for sure will be high. Most likely an edible, or carry around a stealth piece/vape


----------



## WattSaver (Jun 26, 2013)

I call my joints on the course "The Pro" 

And I take several tips from "The Pro" during the course of a round. And the pro always says "Slow down your swing"


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Jun 27, 2013)

WattSaver said:


> I call my joints on the course "The Pro"
> 
> And I take several tips from "The Pro" during the course of a round. And the pro always says "Slow down your swing"


That's exactly it! Slow down your swing and get in the zone. Good stuff.

Lighting up before I hit the course this morning, hopefully break 100!


----------



## Villane (Jul 5, 2013)

Playing a beautiful golf course high, is one of the greatest experiences a person should do in their life time.


----------



## BurnRide (Jul 5, 2013)

Just got back, 88 today, played high, we took a couple joints and burn down while playing, game sometimes improves because I relax and dont swing for the fences. I try and play once or twice a week, I play in a city tourny after work on Tuesday,9 hole, lots of fun usually just a bunch of guys letting off steam after work and drinking beers.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jul 5, 2013)

Play golf NOT high? No effen way. We burn bowls every hole. Free golf on Tuesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 6, 2013)

some people say that golf takes us back to our evolutionary hayday. walking around an open, grassy field in the sun with a club and smashing stuff.

there's something about getting high out there that sharpens all acuity. the sun feels stronger, the grass smells grassier, the birds chirp louder, and the moment of impact when you are striking the ball can sometimes feel like an eternity. if you know what you're doing, that final sensation is a really good one.

ever since i moved to the portland area, quite literally NO ONE has given any fucks about me lighting up on the course. the last time i withheld from openly smoking out of courtesy to my playing partners, i came to find out that they were wasted from sipping wine out of water containers, the same type bicyclists would use. this was on the 7th hole.

before the round was over, they ended up telling us how much they loved the smell of "the reefer". bear in mind, this is a 70 year old couple who you'd never suspect to hear these things from.


----------



## Constiello (Jul 6, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> this is a 70 year old couple who you'd never suspect to hear these things from.



Yep. Them Old people love going to the golf course. The place where I work, is one (if not only) of the courses around city older than WWII itself, thus all the old people went there younger days

In fact the majority of our demographics is of baby boomers


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm a 3 handicap and I don't remember the last time I played sober.

I got my one hitter and dugout and burn about every hole..LOL.

I love it.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 6, 2013)

Who me Stoned?? Well yes I am very much thank you for caring..


----------



## baddfrog0221 (Jul 20, 2013)

We need more pictures like that dirtsurfr. Awesome!


----------



## BurnRide (Jul 20, 2013)

83 today not to shabby


----------



## LocknessMD (Jul 21, 2013)

Just sold my Taylormade R11 set I bought last year to fund this new hobby 






Hope you guys are having fun...


----------



## BurnRide (Jul 21, 2013)

that sucks hoefully the hobby will pay off and you can get back in the game.


----------

